# when do you start feeding kids grain?



## use2bwilson

When do you start feeding kids grain?
How much? 
Do you give them special baby goat grain? or same as the mamas?
And you need to put it in a space where the adult goats can get to it and eat it all ... correct?


----------



## firelight27

I start separating kids at night at two weeks old so I can milk mama in the mornings. I usually put a handful in a shallow rubber dish for each set of babies. At two weeks they usually just sniff it and wander off, but they start eating soon. I give the same stuff as mom. I start out with a little and give them up to half a cup once a day once they are weaning age. I like to feed all kids grain at that rate up to one year old since they are doing so much growing. But everyone does it differently.


----------



## RPC

I start feeding grain when the kids are 1-2 weeks old and my kids get an 18% pelleted feed that is a meat maker show feed. That is different then what my does get so they will eat some of momma's then go to their creep feeder and eat their own feed. In the beginning don't put alot out because they will just play and waste it so don't waste alot of your money. I have a creep area so I can feed my kids the different feed and so the dams can not get to it. I have this thread showing out set up. viewtopic.php?f=13&t=28205


----------



## shibby7

My kids have free access to grain from day 1, but they usually don't get the hang of it until about 1-2 weeks old. We creep feed the babies free choice everything.


----------



## liz

All babies here have access from day 1 as I feed mama's in their stalls until I start milking.... At the afternoon feeding, I put a handful in a dish in a creep area for kids to taste while mama eats on the stand. I use a mix of 50# 18% Caprine Challenger to 5# BOSS and 10# either Calf Manna or Manna Pro Goat Balancer.....as kids get more into grain I find that they want to be piggies at around 5-6 weeks and will choke so I pick up any feed that is left before I leave the barn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

firelight27 said:


> I start separating kids at night at two weeks old so I can milk mama in the mornings. I usually put a handful in a shallow rubber dish for each set of babies. At two weeks they usually just sniff it and wander off, but they start eating soon. I give the same stuff as mom. I start out with a little and give them up to half a cup once a day once they are weaning age. I like to feed all kids grain at that rate up to one year old since they are doing so much growing. But everyone does it differently.


I do the same :wink:


----------



## shibby7

liz said:


> as kids get more into grain I find that they want to be piggies at around 5-6 weeks and will choke so I pick up any feed that is left before I leave the barn.


Feeding free choice will eliminate the "piggy effect" because its always there for them. Mine nibble on the grain all day long, taking tid bits here and there. Its way more natural for them and I found my kids grow excellent this way. I never have choke, bloat or scours. That's why I start from day 1, you can't go to free choice if you feed limited quantities once or twice a day.

I also have only standard sized goats, so it may depend also on the growth rate you'd like. And I won't comment on the ration to use because I have a completely customized feed program.

ETA: Also, I actually end up using LESS grain then I would feeding them a set amount once or twice a day. So its cost effective for me too!


----------



## liz

I did free choice in the creep area last year and the year before....I found I was throwing out more because of bird droppings than anything and I certainly did not want my kids eating dirtied feed.
I have found that around 7 weeks is when the kids here actually eat and enjoy their feed....yes, there is a large enough trough for all to get without shoving each other and the rate of gain is consistent wether I left it free choice or scheduled as well as being on their dams through the day...by the time my ND kids who are multiples are ready to leave at 8 weeks they average 20-25 lbs, singles are usually around 25-30lbs


----------



## shibby7

Yes, we all need to do what works for us! :thumb:


----------



## liz

shibby7 said:


> Yes, we all need to do what works for us! :thumb:


 :thumbup:


----------



## desertlily

Liz, you say your ND kids are about 20-25 lbs at 8 wks? I just bought a little buckling from some non-goat people (the kind of parents that buy their kids a bunny for Easter). Anyway, he weighs 12 lbs. Having not had kids before, I've been trying to find out what he should weigh I'm surprised that he's so far off. He seems very healthy otherwise and is extremely friendly.

I've been giving him 1/2 cup of grain am and pm plus hay and browse free choice, does that sound ok?


----------



## desertlily

I forgot to give his age - he's about 9 wks old.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

My kids have access to grain starting day one. I do one feeding of the does as a group and the kids start to nibble at around a week or 2. The other feeding does get on the stand so kids dont get that option.


----------



## use2bwilson

We seem to be on track based on everyone's responses. Our 2 doelings are just over two weeks & have been nibbling on grain for a few days ... But not exactly eating it for real yet. We are working on a creep space so they have access all the time. But right now we are offering them grain a few times a day ... And they are only nibbling ... I think most of what goes in gets chewed a bit and then falls back out!!


----------



## Kaigypsygoats

Rise again old thread! Only because I think this is pretty good information. We have bottle babies who are twice a day but are eating a bit more hay now that they at four weeks. I have to make something to hang up their grain/mineral feeder but I was wondering should I bother at all? They knocked it over recently so hubby took it out but I'd still like them to have it as it has medicated goat mix, bit of grain and mineral mix.


----------



## ksalvagno

Unless you are feeding medicated feed according to directions, don't bother feeding it. They need the right amount to get the appropriate amount of coccidistat. I would have some mineral and non-medicated feed out for them to nibble. Just put small amounts out.


----------



## TooManyBoers

Kaigypsygoats said:


> Rise again old thread! Only because I think this is pretty good information. We have bottle babies who are twice a day but are eating a bit more hay now that they at four weeks. I have to make something to hang up their grain/mineral feeder but I was wondering should I bother at all? They knocked it over recently so hubby took it out but I'd still like them to have it as it has medicated goat mix, bit of grain and mineral mix.


I made an ad-lib feeder from two bits of pipe duct-taped together.


----------



## Kaigypsygoats

ksalvagno said:


> Unless you are feeding medicated feed according to directions, don't bother feeding it. They need the right amount to get the appropriate amount of coccidistat. I would have some mineral and non-medicated feed out for them to nibble. Just put small amounts out.


Should I just do shots for coccidistat?


----------



## TooManyBoers

Kaigypsygoats said:


> Should I just do shots for coccidistat?


I'm not sure what coccidistat is, but I just offer my kids cattle grower nuts and give them a cocci treatment at three weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno

Coccidia treatment is oral.


----------



## Jessica84

I use medicated feed, I just have it available 24/7. They usually eat what they need and then some, but usually not till they are about 6 weeks old. Before that they are only nibbling grain so not really consuming anything. 
You can use anything to hold grain. I have used a hay feeder with a deep catch tray and just fill the bottom up. The black feed troughs that hang on the fence from tractor supply, I just also secure it with rope. A normal just plastic bucket tied to the fence. Basically if it holds grain it can be used


----------



## farmgirl17

RPC said:


> I start feeding grain when the kids are 1-2 weeks old and my kids get an 18% pelleted feed that is a meat maker show feed. That is different then what my does get so they will eat some of momma's then go to their creep feeder and eat their own feed. In the beginning don't put alot out because they will just play and waste it so don't waste alot of your money. I have a creep area so I can feed my kids the different feed and so the dams can not get to it. I have this thread showing out set up. viewtopic.php?f=13&t=28205


Do they just start eating on their on or do u have spray some milk on top to get them intrested ? 
My baby goat he's 2 weeks 6 days old . he nibbled then spits out n moves on he may get a few pellets .but he does wounder around the yard nibbling on grass leafs etc and drinks some water .


----------



## Jessica84

No don’t put milk or anything on it. He’s doing what is normal, keep a tiny amount out for him and eventually he will start to do more then mouth it. If he is a bottle baby then he will probably take a little longer to get the hang of it. With dam raised they catch on faster because they want to see what mom is eating


----------



## farmgirl17

Jessica84 said:


> No don't put milk or anything on it. He's doing what is normal, keep a tiny amount out for him and eventually he will start to do more then mouth it. If he is a bottle baby then he will probably take a little longer to get the hang of it. With dam raised they catch on faster because they want to see what mom is eating


Ok that's what I've been doing I have a little in his kennel n yes I'm bottle feeding him


----------



## Jessica84

At 3 weeks I wouldn’t worry about it. Give him another week or two and if he is still totally clueless depending on how much milk he’s getting you can cut down a little on milk and he might start. Honestly if he has a friend that is older or dam raised he will probably get it faster. I don’t keep my bottle kids away from the herd any more just because they can learn from others


----------



## farmgirl17

Jessica84 said:


> At 3 weeks I wouldn't worry about it. Give him another week or two and if he is still totally clueless depending on how much milk he's getting you can cut down a little on milk and he might start. Honestly if he has a friend that is older or dam raised he will probably get it faster. I don't keep my bottle kids away from the herd any more just because they can learn from others


well I got him form this women when he was 2 days old so he has been inside every since he was 2 days old he gets taken out to play potty etc... 
so hes the only goat I have , and he surely acts like one lol .
he is spoiled rotten little burger! he gets plenty of attention and love and everything he could need . except not having other goats but I wouldn't buy another goat to put with him that's a whole lot older then him. with him being as young as he is and little unless its a goat around same age as him.


----------



## farmgirl17

Jessica84 said:


> At 3 weeks I wouldn't worry about it. Give him another week or two and if he is still totally clueless depending on how much milk he's getting you can cut down a little on milk and he might start. Honestly if he has a friend that is older or dam raised he will probably get it faster. I don't keep my bottle kids away from the herd any more just because they can learn from others


and with him having like hair loss on his face and thing that ws going on with his ears I took him to the vet for that. and my vet said that it was caused by flies and gave me this spray to apply on him before he goes outside and to reduce his time spent outside till it gets better . 
but other then that they said he looked good and that he was healthy to be his age and looked good . they was like I aint seen a baby bottle fed goat look good like this . at that age. 
when I took him he was 2 weeks and about 5 days old , he weighed 7.8lbs 
think he weighs more now it feels like it. 
he is now 3 weeks old


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

My kids are 3 months is it ok for them to still have free choice in the creep feeder? They eat alot!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Betty Lou Wilson said:


> My kids are 3 months is it ok for them to still have free choice in the creep feeder? They eat alot!


Breed? Purpose? If they are being raised for meat and they aren't eating enough to make themselves sick than yes I guess they can have free choice. If they are wethers that you don't want getting UC or non-meat market animals then I would consider giving a fixed rate.


----------

